# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Gratta e vinci in contabilità ordinaria

## Anna78

Buongiorno a tutti,
mi trovo a gestire la contabilità di un bar con annessa ricevitoria lotto/sisal/scommesse ecc. nonché videogiochi e vendita di lotterie e ricariche telefoniche. Ora il bar è diventato SRL quindi la contabilità è diventata ORDINARIA... 
Finché era in semplificata tutto bene, adesso è un vero delirio. Qualcuno di voi può darmi una mano...?
Vi chiedo in particolare un aiuto sulla registrazione dei gratta e vinci.
Grazie in anticipo!
Anna

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Buongiorno a tutti,
> mi trovo a gestire la contabilità di un bar con annessa ricevitoria lotto/sisal/scommesse ecc. nonché videogiochi e vendita di lotterie e ricariche telefoniche. Ora il bar è diventato SRL quindi la contabilità è diventata ORDINARIA... 
> Finché era in semplificata tutto bene, adesso è un vero delirio. Qualcuno di voi può darmi una mano...?
> Vi chiedo in particolare un aiuto sulla registrazione dei gratta e vinci.
> Grazie in anticipo!
> Anna

  Sul sito trovi una lezione di ragioneria del dott Larocca, espressamente dedicata al tema. 
ciao

----------


## Isabel77

> Buongiorno a tutti,
> mi trovo a gestire la contabilità di un bar con annessa ricevitoria lotto/sisal/scommesse ecc. nonché videogiochi e vendita di lotterie e ricariche telefoniche. Ora il bar è diventato SRL quindi la contabilità è diventata ORDINARIA... 
> Finché era in semplificata tutto bene, adesso è un vero delirio. Qualcuno di voi può darmi una mano...?
> Vi chiedo in particolare un aiuto sulla registrazione dei gratta e vinci.
> Grazie in anticipo!
> Anna

  Ciao Anna, prova a vedere qui  http://forum.commercialistatelematic...a-e-vinci.html 
Isabel

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ciao Anna, prova a vedere qui  http://forum.commercialistatelematic...a-e-vinci.html 
> Isabel

  
Grazie, Isabel.  :Smile:

----------


## Anna78

Intanto Vi ringrazio per le risposte.
Ho letto sia il post sui gratta e vinci segnalato sia l'articolo del Dott. Larocca.
Mi rimane comunque un dubbio che provo ad esporvi...: 
in pratica, se ho capito bene, devo rilevare a bilancio i gratta e vinci considerando:
- il costo di acquisto;
- il ricavo lordo di vendita;
- le rimanenze finali;
- l'aggio lotterie spettante al bar. 
Il ricavo effettivo per il bar di fatto è solo l'aggio. Costo di acquisto, ricavo lordo di vendita e rimanenze in pratica ai fini del risultato si annullano a vicenda (giusto?).
Il costo di acquisto e l'aggio li rilevo registrando gli estratti conto periodici del consorzio lotterie, con la seguente scrittura: 
- lotterie c/acquisti (costo) @ *** 1000
- aggio lotterie (ricavo)                  200
- debito v/consorzio lotterie            800  
Il ricavo lordo di vendita lo rilevo annotando in apposita colonna del registro corrispettivi (esente art. 10 comma 6) le vendite giornaliere di gratta e vinci: 
- cassa contanti @ lotterie c/vendite (ricavo)     es. 500 
A fine anno rilevo le rimanenze finali: 
- rimanenze lotterie (patrimon.) @ rimanenze finali lotterie (ricavo)   500 
E' corretto registrare così?
Ma nel mio volume d'affari esattamente, cosa ci deve andare?
Scusate ma sto entrando in confusione...
Grazie!
Anna

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Se la ditta è in contabiltà ordinaria, le operazioni vanno registrate a costi, ricavi e rimanenze. Il volume d'affari ai fini del regime contabile da adottare, per le operazioni "ad aggio" è costituito dalla somma dei soli aggi. 
Saluti

----------


## Anna78

Grazie! Intanto primo dubbio risolto: nel volume d'affari solo gli aggi.
Ora però ho un po' di domande: 
1- se i ricavi lordi (e cioè gli incassi dei gratta&v) li annoto nel registro corrispettivi come esenti art. 10 comma 6, il mio programma automaticamente li travasa in denuncia iva sommandoli al volume d'affari. 
Domanda: anzichè i ricavi lordi dovrei annotare nel reg. corrispettivi solo gli aggi? 
Oppure indicare nel reg. corrispettivi gli incassi lordi con altro codice iva (tipo fuori campo) e in una colonna a parte annotare i soli aggi come ricavi esenti art. 10? 
Oppure ancora compilare un quadro particolare della dichiarazione IVA per togliere i ricavi lordi di vendita lotterie dal volume d'affari? 
(scusate se sto dicendo castronerie...) 
2- Appurato che le operazioni devono essere contabilizzate a "costi ricavi e rimanenze", secondo voi le scritture come le ho indicate io vanno bene...? 
Grazie x la pazienza...
ciao
Anna

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Legga con attenzione il mio articolo ( riservato ai soli abbonati) che nel paragrafo aspetti fiscali e contabili illustra tutte le problematiche, anche quelle in cui esprimo osservazioni personali, condivisibili o non condivisibili, soluzioni contabili, nonchè indico le istruzioni di servizio ministeriali. 
Le consiglio di appronfondire anche con un buon libro di testo (ce n'è uno della Maggioli Editore del dr. S. Giordano, tra l'altro citato come bibliografia nel mio articolo) riguardante gli aspetti fiscali e contabili delle tabaccherie. 
Saluti

----------


## m.cristina

> Grazie! Intanto primo dubbio risolto: nel volume d'affari solo gli aggi.
> Ora però ho un po' di domande: 
> 1- se i ricavi lordi (e cioè gli incassi dei gratta&v) li annoto nel registro corrispettivi come esenti art. 10 comma 6, il mio programma automaticamente li travasa in denuncia iva sommandoli al volume d'affari. 
> Domanda: anzichè i ricavi lordi dovrei annotare nel reg. corrispettivi solo gli aggi? 
> Oppure indicare nel reg. corrispettivi gli incassi lordi con altro codice iva (tipo fuori campo) e in una colonna a parte annotare i soli aggi come ricavi esenti art. 10? 
> Oppure ancora compilare un quadro particolare della dichiarazione IVA per togliere i ricavi lordi di vendita lotterie dal volume d'affari? 
> (scusate se sto dicendo castronerie...) 
> 2- Appurato che le operazioni devono essere contabilizzate a "costi ricavi e rimanenze", secondo voi le scritture come le ho indicate io vanno bene...? 
> Grazie x la pazienza...
> ...

  Volevo sapere alla fine se hai risolto.
Anche io mi trovo con lo stesso problema e in più con gli addebiti o gli accrediti che il consorzio lotterie fa direttamente sul mio c/c a seconda che l'estratto conto settimanale sia a debito o a credito.
Inoltre si potrebbero avere le scritture contabili? Grazie

----------


## m.cristina

> Volevo sapere alla fine se hai risolto.
> Anche io mi trovo con lo stesso problema e in più con gli addebiti o gli accrediti che il consorzio lotterie fa direttamente sul mio c/c a seconda che l'estratto conto settimanale sia a debito o a credito.
> Inoltre si potrebbero avere le scritture contabili? Grazie

  A proposito la contabilità è quella ordinaria

----------


## smurfette

> A proposito la contabilità è quella ordinaria

  a distanza di tempo, rinnovo la domanda!
Grazie

----------


## Anna78

> a distanza di tempo, rinnovo la domanda!
> Grazie

  Ciao
A distanza di anni vedo che questo mio post è ancora in giro  :Smile: 
Rispondo solo adesso perchè non ho visitato il forum x tanto tempo...
Alla fine, giusto o sbagliato, io ho fatto così: 
1. registro l'estratto conto settimanale delle lotterie: 
lotterie c\acquisti (costo) @ ***** 1000
cassa (per l'importo dell'aggio)       200
cassa (importo vincite pagate)      200
debito v\lottomatica lotterie         600 (saldo dell'estratto conto a debito) 
Non rilevo subito l'aggio come ricavo
2. In una colonna del registro corrispettivi annoto le vendite lorde dei gratta e vinci NON art. 10 comma 6 ma fuori campo iva (così non mi incide nel volume d'affari) 
cassa @ vendita lotterie (ricavo) 
3. In un'altra colonna del registro corrispettivi annoto i soli aggi, art. 10 comma 6  
cassa   @   aggio lotterie (ricavo) 2oo (così mi pareggio l'uscita di cassa che ho rilevato nell'e/c) 
4. A fine anno rilevo le rimanenze finali. In questo modo costo di acquisto, ricavo lordo di vendita e rimanenze finali si annullano ai fini del risultato, ai fini del volume d'affari incide solo l'aggio. 
In banca mi arriva l'addebito di lottomatica per l'importo a saldo dell'e/c 
debiti v/lottomatica lotterie @ banca  600 
in cassa mi rimane l'incasso lordo dei gratta - le vincite che ho pagato  
Spero sia tutto chiaro...
ciao!

----------


## smurfette

Grazie tante Anna78!
Hai mai avuto a che fare con gli estratti conto della LIS finanziaria dove vengono riepilogati acquisti e vendite di valori bollati, servizi telefonici e commerciali?    

> Ciao
> A distanza di anni vedo che questo mio post è ancora in giro 
> Rispondo solo adesso perchè non ho visitato il forum x tanto tempo...
> Alla fine, giusto o sbagliato, io ho fatto così: 
> 1. registro l'estratto conto settimanale delle lotterie: 
> lotterie c\acquisti (costo) @ ***** 1000
> cassa (per l'importo dell'aggio)       200
> cassa (importo vincite pagate)      200
> debito v\lottomatica lotterie         600 (saldo dell'estratto conto a debito) 
> ...

----------


## Anna78

Sì, anche se io gestivo la contabilità di un bar con annessa ricevitoria, non tabaccheria.
Se ricordo bene gli estratti conto LIS finanziaria erano più che altro riepilogativi. In pratica servono per girare verso  lis finanziaria diverse partite ed avere un unico addebito in banca. 
Da me addebitavano le ricariche telefoniche (che io rilevavo dalle fatture TOTOBIT), la CARTALIS e le scommesse Lottomatica... 
Se vuoi dirmi esattamente che dubbio hai, se so aiutarti volentieri!     

> Grazie tante Anna78!
> Hai mai avuto a che fare con gli estratti conto della LIS finanziaria dove vengono riepilogati acquisti e vendite di valori bollati, servizi telefonici e commerciali?

----------


## Daniela Mosella

Sakve dove devo andare per trovare la lezione di ragioneria del prof. Larocca? Grazie mille Daniela

----------

